# Amazon Flex can't get passed the Getting Started page



## monkeemama17

OK so I signed up for Amazon Flex and downloaded the app after the session and filled out all my onboarding stuff. My background check finally cleared this past Friday and everything else is good to go. However, the app will not let me get passed the Getting started page and sometimes even freezes my phone. Has anybody else had this issue and how did it get resolved if it did?


----------



## Teksaz

https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-flex-in-phoenix.48580/page-3#post-1150610

This may or may not help. Just thought I would let you know you aren't alone.


----------



## monkeemama17

Well it finally got fixed. Apparently it does that until you get them email with scheduling information. Now let's see how it works out.


----------



## jab97266

monkeemama17 said:


> OK so I signed up for Amazon Flex and downloaded the app after the session and filled out all my onboarding stuff. My background check finally cleared this past Friday and everything else is good to go. However, the app will not let me get passed the Getting started page and sometimes even freezes my phone. Has anybody else had this issue and how did it get resolved if it did?


Same thing here too... except I log in and it goes to a red screen saying it can't sync with my phone Support code 516.
It was fine until I my background check cleared. What's up with that? Did they just steal all our personal info? 
If anyone can help with my error... please do. I have already uninstalled, reinstalled, restored phone, tried it on 2 other brand cellphones, and none of them would work with my log in. Always same error code. 
BUT when I made a bogus account up, did the informational training, and then logged in, no problems with the can't sync error.


----------

